# IVOAC Targa Newfoundland R32 GT-R



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

A few of you already know what I'm up to, but I'm going Targa racing on next to no budget! Not only are we going racing on the cheap, we're planning on driving the car to and from the race.
The race itself is 2,200km. We're in Vancouver, the race is in Newfoundland. Newfoundland is almost exactly 5,000km from Vancouver.
Who is crazy enough to co-drive this with me? Sean Morris is (Tyndago) 

We will be running in the open targa class (fewest rules keeps us happy).

The car.......

My 1989 R32 GT-R. So far we've swapped in a 1996 V-Spec motor along with the Brembos and a few other odds and ends.

The motor will be coming out again, soon, so that we can install a modified sump and oilpump, along with some Tomei gaskets and ARP hardware.

The turbos are R32 Nismo's, and we're going to be running 720cc Denso's, Z32 mafs, and a PFC, all tuned for maximum torque instead of horsepower (by Sean of course  ).

What we started with:

















Swapping the motor - out the bottom is a breeze!

























Back in and running again (until we pull it again to do some more work on it)

























Our new (to us) Mine's/Ohlin's coil overs with the Eibach springs - couldn't afford the really fancy ones, these were pricey enough!









A photoshop of the proposed color scheme - the paint may be happening as soon as next week, depending on the body shop's schedule. As you can see, the TAISAN was my inspiration - the Group A cars are my favorites!









There's a lot more work to be done - full cage - through the dash is mandatory, and a lot of suspension work and so on and so forth.......

We still have plenty of decal space for sponsors, too 

For those that don't know, IVOAC is the Imported Vehicle Owner's Association of Canada, a completely non-profit organisation that was formed to prevent the Canadian governement from banning RHD imports.

So far, our major sponsor is a Kiwi, Sean is a Kiwi, and I'm a Kiwi too.........


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

good luck to you and sean. sounds like it will be an adventure for sure.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I shall try and join you, maybe ill make a big foam thumbs up saying IVOAC FTW!


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks again Rain, you've been a great help to us already 

Thanks to you, we have injectors, afm's and an Apexi suction kit


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

lol its cool! anything i can do to help.

Once the 32 project is finished and if i seem to have a bit of extra funds, ill make sure to let you know, if by then you still need them!


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, some great news today....... Sean and Josh at RB Motoring are putting us together a "rental" motor for the Targa 

Judging by the pile of parts he told me he was standing in the middle of, it's going to be something nice


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

So whats happening with your current one ?


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

We're using the injectors etc in the new motor, the current one will be going back in the car after the Targa, and possibly be accomanying us on the trip as a spare - if we have enough room.

In the class we're running, our main competion is going to be the "factory" teams - primarily the full rally Subaru STI.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Saw some of the info on Sean's Blog. Very excited to see the outcome of this, good luck and Ill be watching for updates :thumbsup:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

The Subaru Canada guys re gonna be a tough one!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow good luck with that!! I would say the WRX subaru is going to killl you!!!

You need to lighten your car as much as you can and get the suspension set up good!

Butuz


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, we got some new wheels - they'll be getting refinished once they arrive here - they won't be staying white 

They're SE37K's 17" x 9.5" +12 and we're going to be running 275/40's on them.

I asked Mark if he wouldn't mind popping them in the boot of the EVO X in the picture behind them to ship them over - I reckon it's the perfect shipping container  For some reason, he didn't agree........


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

The big things on this rally are"

#1 Don't run into the water.
Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Targa Newfoundland - What not to do video

#2 Don't hit a house.
Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Targa Newfoundland - Teaser Video

Other than that, we are hoping it will be a good time. Not looking to do much more than participate and finish.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Sean are you meeting Mike there or are you two traveling up together?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Rain said:


> Sean are you meeting Mike there or are you two traveling up together?


I was going to fly up to Vancouver and drive over from there with Mike. Its going to be a trip. An interesting trip in an R32. 

I have to get off my behind and get an engine built and broke in.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Ah cool, well, if i end up moving soon to where i WANT to you guys are welcome to stay the day at my place. Talk about it when the time gets closer :thumbsup:


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

At the bodyshop.........

It's amazingly straight and clean save a bit of poor body work in the corner of one rocker panel......


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

what's the spec on the "rental" motor?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

1990BNR32 said:


> what's the spec on the "rental" motor?


Depends. Its going to be pretty stock. Just good parts. 400-450 whp. Thats about it. Best parts I can get for it by the end of this month.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Still in the bodyshop due to finally be done in two days

The blue the bodyshop picked is R34 Bayside Blue - I'm not sure what the yellow is from, but the combo looks great!

(The tape is just the outlay of the stripes and is not intended to be the actual mask for spraying them)


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Sneak preview from a crappy cellphone! The color is really off as the blue looks very dark, but is Bayside Blue.

A proper photoshoot of the complete car will be done tomorrow!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

looks HAWT!


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Just wondering how I'm going to avoid having frequent encounters with the police, now...... it practiclly glows in the dark - I don't think it would be anymore noticeable with a giant flashing neon sign on the roof.....

Oh well, visibility was the name of the game with the race program - good thing my wife works at the local police detachment - I'll just have to let her take the car to work so they all become familiar with it


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

The paint is done!!! (almost), we just have to wait a day or two for the front lip to get painted but other than that it's done ....  we got a few pics but it was pouring rain out side but this weekend we wll get some good pics of it 

I would also like to give a BIG THANKS to Terry and the rest of the crew at New West Collision for helping us out on the project.

It seems to stand out a little bit out amongst traffic for some strange reason...... perhaps all the sponsor decals will tone it down a little bit


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, the guys at Z-Tune and I dug right in to the car last night.........

Me and Tim pulling the exhaust.









Disconnecting the engine.









Dropping the engine out the bottom - I've convinced the guys how much easier this is than yanking it out the top (the 350Z in the background just had a turbo bolted in to it - it's an extremely tight fit!)









Pulling the engine from the subframe.









Rolling it back so we can stick the subframe back under the car to make it mobile.









Ready for some cleanup, maybe a little stitch welding and some reflective heat barrier (not to mention a new heart)









I'd really like to give a big thanks to the guys at Z-Tune, they are all true enthusiasts and a great bunch of guys - all their customers are made to feel like family!


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

How cool :smokin:

I've driven around Newfoundland (as in all the way, from St. Johns on the west coast to Stephenville on the east) and it was awesome, such an ace place, you guys are gonna have some fun.

Looks like you get to go to all the cool places too - Dildo, Conception Bay and Come by chance hehe :thumbsup:


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope you're going for some new rims.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

We have some 17" x 9.5" Volk SE-37's - just waiting on some rubber for them (275/40)


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hahah awesome, maple ridge represent!

I can't tell by the picture, where did you get it painted?

just curious as I work in a body shop!

Johnny.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

New West Collision - great bunch of guys!


----------

